# Gryff - 3 weeks later



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

This will be my last weekly post. He looks like a dog now instead of some wierd alien creature. Here is reverse progression:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

He's so cute! Scooter is going to the groomer for a trim and I don't really know what to ask for. I think I'll print some of the photos I've found on the forum.

Love how you do his name with his pics inside the letters.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Ivy, it's so funny to see how is ears get 'shorter and shorter'.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm amazed that he can grow hair that fast. It seems when they are cut it grows faster. When my Pom got so sick one time she had to have three surgeries and they went in both sides and her stomach, plus IV's in all legs. Now let me tell you it must has been the janitor that shaved her, because it certainly wasn't anyone that cared about her full beautiful coat. OMG, how terrible she looked when I got her home, but I was just happy she got okay -- and so surprised that she grew back out so fast.

Gryff has the most adorable kissable face. I'm sure he is feeling good with that cut for summer.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Wow that's amazing for three weeks.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

So cute!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh he looks so good!!! I just gave Lexi her summer haircut today. Tomorrow is Lily and Logan's turn!! I think they just love it when they can be cool!! He looks great!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Thank goodness hair grows! I like how his ears have grown out - they are more rounded now!


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Gryff looks so much more Havlike! I'm amazed, too, what three weeks can do. His face is adorable and the ears do lay down now. It has been almost five weeks since Jackson had his legs shaved for his neuter, and he still has poodle legs. I gave him a trim and tried to reduce the size of the fur on the feet to help, but it still looks terrible. I am like Dale . . . I think we had the same "janitor!" I am still so mad I could spit . . . what are these shaver happy people thinking??? :frusty:


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Kathy, I am amazed that vets don't understand how owners care about their babies pretty hair -- that we spend hours brushing. I can understand when they have to do surgery - even though they go 'happy' with cutting then. BUT to insert a needle in a leg, why shave so much...for a tiny needle. I was mad because I forgot to say something when I took Cicero for his neuter. I love my vet, but if she wants my dollars she will figure out how to shave a 'small' area if she ever needs to again.

:focus: Some puppy cuts are adorable to me BUT sometimes I think groomers go to far..or to fast. Heck, even new born pups had enough hair without showing skin. When we say 'puppy cut' I think we are thinking about when we got them at 10 or 12 weeks and not the day they were born. I think a good groomer can leave about 2 inches of hair and get their mats brushed out but a bad goomer just wants to shave and pocket the money -- which can be a lot for a quick shave. I'm use to be a hairdresser and it takes longer to give a guy a cut with the scissors than to pick up the clippers and buzz their head clean....same money...but you have to give them what they want to keep customers.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

I agree . . . and I even asked the girls at the vet's to have him call me so we could discuss why they did BOTH legs ALL the way around. I have yet to hear from him. I am pleased with the surgery, but it does make me feel reluctant to have any future procedures done there. Maryam had read about this on the forum _before_ she had Pablo neutered, so she was adamant about the shaving, and she was lucky. I wish I had been so informed, but never dreamed they would do such a thing. Oh well . . . at least I don't show Jackson, or we would _really_ be spitting!! (Or course then he wouldn't be neutered :doh


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

He looks adorable! I still cant believe the growth in three weeks, that is amazing!


----------

